# Cambridge with the Sony RX100



## simonkit (Mar 3, 2013)

Having recently bought a Sony RX100 I've just had my first chance to put it to the test having just spent a couple of days in Cambridge...I can honestly say that I'm VERY impressed, certainly lived up to the hype. Here's one of the photos, King's College
Simon


----------



## Patrice (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice colours, too bad for the lamp post.


----------



## jason324 (Mar 4, 2013)

It's an awesome camera for sure!! Image quality is off the charts for such a small camera body. The Zeiss lens is also extremely sharp on the DSC-rx100.

Nice photo! 

Jay


----------



## DiskoJoe (Mar 6, 2013)

Patrice said:


> Nice colours, too bad for the lamp post.



yeah too bad they decided to include a great piece of historic landscape in this beautifully framed picture. Its a shame how perfectly well aligned it is.


----------



## skieur (Apr 1, 2013)

Did you consider getting in front of the lamp post and shooting it as a panorama?


----------

